# Angeln im Urlaub - Grindelwald



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2021)

Nabend die Herrschaften!

Ich gedenke im August eine Woche Urlaub mit Familie im Grindelwald zu machen. Dort gibt es ja den Thunersee und den Brienzersee.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Auf was kann gut geangelt werden? Damit ich mir schon mal Gedanken machen kann welche Ausrüstung ich überhaupt mitnehmen sollte ^^



VG


PS: Ein Link zu den Angelverordnungen wäre sicher auch hilfreich  ansonsten google ich mal danach


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juli 2021)

Grindelwald kenne ich nur aus Phantastische Tierwesen, die Vorfilme zu Harry Potter.
Anglerisch kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend die Herrschaften!
> 
> Ich gedenke im August eine Woche Urlaub mit Familie im Grindelwald zu machen. Dort gibt es ja den Thunersee und den Brienzersee.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nach meinen Erfahrungen sind Seen (die ganz kleinen mal ausgenommen), für Ortsunkundige meist als sehr schwierig einzustufen. Ich würde mich da eher auf kleinere Gewässer konzentrieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Thunersee



mein kumpel (zur zeit leider unerreichbar in schweden zum goldsuchen) ist schweizer -
er hat dort etliche große herrausgeholt (hecht, zander) also denk ich, dass ul nicht sooooo viel bringt.
boot wäre von vorteil - erlaubnis dürfte nicht so schwirig werden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach meinen Erfahrungen sind Seen (die ganz kleinen mal ausgenommen), für Ortsunkundige meist als sehr schwierig einzustufen. *Ich würde mich da eher auf kleinere Gewässer konzentrieren.*
> 
> ...


Na, hat er doch gemacht. Der Vierwaldstättersee, Neuenburgersee, Zürichsee, ja und selbst der halbe Genfersee sin doch wesentlich größer!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, hat er doch gemacht. Der Vierwaldstättersee, Neuenburgersee, Zürichsee, ja und selbst der halbe Genfersee sin doch wesentlich größer!


Hallo,

na ja, aber als klein würde ich Thuner- und Brienzersee jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen  .


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------

